# what to wear with a grey herringbone tweed jacket



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I spy such a thing on ebay and am wondering what one wears with it. Dark jeans would look great. But for dressier stuff, what colors? Navy, I'm guessing. But what else?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

What shade of grey?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Navy, black, dark brown....


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

tocqueville said:


> I spy such a thing on ebay and am wondering what one wears with it. Dark jeans would look great. But for dressier stuff, what colors? Navy, I'm guessing. But what else?


A photograph would be useful.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Just about anything.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Flanderian said:


> Just about anything.


Exactly right.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed. A grey herringbone tweed is about the most useful sport coat ( and I mean that in the old sense of a coat to wear to sporting activities) there is. Dress it up, dress it down; it will still look good. Personally, I think it's even more useful than a Navy blue odd jacket.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> A photograph would be useful.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Just what I envisioned. Yes , as the Twizz said, navy, black, dark brown in any material from tweed through worsted and corduroy to denim. A cap or an Irish walking hat in the same tweed would be a nice accessory, too.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Of the above suggestions I wouldn't go with navy, it looks like a navy blazer/grey slacks turned upside down. In addition to the above suggestions I would add a light grey flannel with strong contrast in shirt and tie and perhaps a contrasting sweater or vest.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Just what I envisioned. Yes , as the Twizz said, navy, black, dark brown in any material from tweed through worsted and corduroy to denim. A cap or an Irish walking hat in the same tweed would be a nice accessory, too.


Let's not forget the flask of whiskey.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Yellow shirt. Know it sounds crazy, but it looks great.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Of the above suggestions I wouldn't go with navy, it looks like a navy blazer/grey slacks turned upside down. In addition to the above suggestions I would add a light grey flannel with strong contrast in shirt and tie and perhaps a contrasting sweater or vest.


+1

No to navy trousers and yes to light grey.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> Let's not forget the flask of whiskey.


Or pint of bitter.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Or pint of bitter.


I could go for one right now.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Matt S said:


> +1
> 
> No to navy trousers and yes to light grey.


I think the challenge with tweed is not looking old or frumpy. I have an olive tweed 3/2 roll that my wife complains is an old man's jacket. It strikes me that the solution to that is to make sure that things match well; that whatever shirt I have (unless I'm going for a casual look with, say, an OCBD) is sharp; that the tie/pocket square are sharp. How one does that is not clear to me.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Black and white tweed never looked younger and fresher than on Robert Redford in Three Days of the Condor. He wore it with a casual lower half, but I don't see why it couldn't be worn with charcoal flannel trousers and dress shoes and still look great.


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I think the challenge with tweed is not looking old or frumpy. I have an olive tweed 3/2 roll that my wife complains is an old man's jacket. It strikes me that the solution to that is to make sure that things match well; that whatever shirt I have (unless I'm going for a casual look with, say, an OCBD) is sharp; that the tie/pocket square are sharp. How one does that is not clear to me.


+1 re: challenge to make not look frumpy. but a solid grey looks less frumpy than a brown.

There's hardly a more versatile sport coat than grey herringbone. The question is, what shouldn't you match it with?


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

arkirshner said:


> Of the above suggestions I wouldn't go with navy, it looks like a navy blazer/grey slacks turned upside down. In addition to the above suggestions I would add a light grey flannel with strong contrast in shirt and tie and perhaps a contrasting sweater or vest.


I don't think you can go gray and gray.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

tocqueville said:


>


If it's just gray and no black in the herringbone tweed, I might replace those black buttons with dark brown horn buttons.

You could wear some nice moleskin pants -- either formal trousers or casual cut pants; Hackett and Bookster are recommended. A pair of darker, slim-fit jeans would look nice. Brown flannel trousers would compliment it as well. Khaki-color chinos could work too, but I think they may come off as too cliche.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I came across this from a Swedish sartorialist blog (










I don't care for the cargo pants, but the navy pants look very nice with the gray-based odd jacket. This look would compliment the gray herringbone jacket.


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

hockeyinsider said:


> I came across this from a Swedish sartorialist blog (


Off topic, but I detest this look. Jacket length is too short, and the fit is too slim - he looks like a grown man wearing his teenage son's clothing. If this is high fashion, call me frumpy any day!


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

DaveTrader said:


> Off topic, but I detest this look. Jacket length is too short, and the fit is too slim - he looks like a grown man wearing his teenage son's clothing. If this is high fashion, call me frumpy any day!


I didn't say it was a perfect look. Ditch the cargo pants for navy flannel trousers or moleskin pants and a proper-length jacket and it's a nice look.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

tocqueville said:


>


Nice jacket, sir. Is it from J Press?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

Edwin Ek said:


> Yellow shirt. Know it sounds crazy, but it looks great.


I'm intrigued by this combination. I may try it. Thank you.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Good advice. Gray is a neutral color and goes with anything.

Also these articles from the Home Page will be helpful:








*COORDINATION*

*Coordination*

*Color Coordination*

*Practical Color Help*

*Color Made Simple!*


----------



## shore living (Jul 7, 2011)

Dark blue Levi 501"s. Cable knit sweater vest, wooden buttons,white oxford bd,flannel or knit tie.(in NY I wear with my Tony LLamas) Dressier with charcoal flannel trousers or black gaberdine. Like a white or light blue shirt as a dressier look. Pink maybe?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For the truly eccentric, a pair of loden ratcatchers and a tattersall shirt above a pair of moccasin toed oxfords.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> For the truly eccentric, a pair of loden ratcatchers and a tattersall shirt above a pair of moccasin toed oxfords.


I don't know what a loden ratcatcher is.

So you've convinced me this is a good thing, this tweed coat.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

hockeyinsider said:


> I don't think you can go gray and gray.


I've never heard that before. I quite like grey and grey.

Black and white herringbone tweed jacket with charcoal trousers:










As long as there is enough contrast it works very well.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

tocqueville said:


> I don't know what a loden ratcatcher is.
> 
> So you've convinced me this is a good thing, this tweed coat.


Loden is dark brownish green, the color favored on the Continent for hunting garb. Ratcatchers are trousers made of a very stout cotton cloth. It would be quite the countryside outfit, and would probably get you in trouble on Wall Street . . . unless you owned the bank, of course.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I wear a light, stone corduroy with mine.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Oldsarge said:


> Loden is dark brownish green, the color favored on the Continent for hunting garb. Ratcatchers are trousers made of a very stout cotton cloth. It would be quite the countryside outfit, and would probably get you in trouble on Wall Street . . . unless you owned the bank, of course.


The English country thing is not something I strive for. Besides, I think it can slide quickly into dowdy unless done just right. Prince Charles pulls it off brilliantly, but I don't exactly shop where he shops, nor can I afford the whole ensemble. I'm interested in fitting tweed into a urban, more youthful look. Not that I'm so young these days, mind you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

tocqueville said:


> I think the challenge with tweed is not looking old or frumpy.


But what if one *is* old and frumpy?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

hockeyinsider said:


> I came across this from a Swedish sartorialist blog (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor man makes Don Cherry look like an exemplar of sartorial elegance.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Flanderian said:


> But what if one *is* old and frumpy?


Flaunt it?


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd say gray goes with just about anything, except I probably wouldn't want to try matching it to brown. And you probably wouldn't want to wear another herringbone unless it's a suit ...


----------



## Pliny (Oct 26, 2009)

DaveTrader said:


> Off topic, but I detest this look. Jacket length is too short, and the fit is too slim - he looks like a grown man wearing his teenage son's clothing. If this is high fashion, call me frumpy any day!


 +1 wrong on so many levels


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Charcoal would be my choice for the tone of the trousers!


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

DaveTrader said:


> Off topic, but I detest this look. Jacket length is too short, and the fit is too slim - he looks like a grown man wearing his teenage son's clothing. If this is high fashion, call me frumpy any day!


I think it's a great look!.............for someone under 25.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I lost the auction to a sniper with 14 seconds left on the clock. Someone came into my office to talk to me, and I didn't dare say, "hold on for a second, my ebay auction is about to close..."

Sigh.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Drat! Oh well, keep up the pursuit. There are more out there somewhere.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, and I shouldn't let my self be distracted from my real prey, a good blue blazer (42s, in case you happen to see any). Essentials first.


----------



## robertj.blais (Aug 18, 2011)

A pair of *Corduroy slacks goes very well. and so does a button down shirt and cashmere sweater. Tweed is great to wear as a jacket in winter. Yes yellow goes well with gray but so does orange or melon colored shirts.

*


----------



## Massimiliano (Aug 19, 2011)

If I'm not wrong this seems to be a full cut jacket and does not match well with slim fit jeans in my opinion...definitely not my style! I do not envision jeans under this jacket at all...but yes to charcoal dressy pants (contrast between the grays is necessary).


----------



## Archibald (Aug 25, 2011)

*Dear gentlemen*

_I am the man on the picture from the swedish sartorial blog, shown a few times above. I must admit it is somewhat of an unorthodox combination, with what I would best describe as some italian influences. It is a little unforthunate though, since the ensemble in the picture is a bit experimental, and not very representative for the blog in general._

_Hoping not to sound too pretentioulsy earnest:_

_My reasoning about clothes is, that if you lock your sense of style within a static frame of musts and can'ts, one is in trouble. Others might rather say "home safe". Just my tuppence worth though._

_I would also like to say thank you for the most inventive and eloquent feedback, and happily invite you to join our discussion on site. We know a few words in english aswell :icon_smile:_

_To avoid looking frumpy in tweed, I think one should keep the jacket to a slim but not tight silhouette, with side vents. An accentuated waist can work wonders, if you aim for a more rakish look.

Also, try a bolder spread on the shirt collar used with it. In my opinion, pale lavender shirts are underestimated worn with grey herringbone tweed and navy trousers, maybe accompanied by a navy white polkadot tie and a coarse linen handkerchief, discretely "TV folded"? Might I also refer to some further thoughts about grey herringbone in general?
_
_Have a nice day sirs._

_/Archibald_


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Charcoal would be my choice for the tone of the trousers!


Ditto. Charcoal would be #1. Medium (Oxford, Banker's, etc.) grey #2. Then Navy. Then almost everything else (except cargo pants--which should never be worn with a sports jacket).


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Archibald said:


> *Dear gentlemen*
> 
> _I am the man on the picture from the swedish sartorial blog, shown a few times above. I must admit it is somewhat of an unorthodox combination, with what I would best describe as some italian influences. It is a little unforthunate though, since the ensemble in the picture is a bit experimental, and not very representative for the blog in general._
> 
> ...


Having visited your blog, and reading your very good 3 steps to building a wardrobe series, I find a basic disconnect between the man who wrote and illustrated that excellent series, and the man in the picture. You are correct it is not representative of the blog in general. Most experiments fail. It took Edison thousands of failed tries before he got the light bulb. As for your cargo pants experiment, I acknowledge you for trying.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Archibald said:


> *Dear gentlemen*
> 
> _I am the man on the picture from the swedish sartorial blog, shown a few times above. I must admit it is somewhat of an unorthodox combination, with what I would best describe as some italian influences. It is a little unforthunate though, since the ensemble in the picture is a bit experimental, and not very representative for the blog in general._
> 
> ...


Welcome my dear sir. Your English was a pleasure to read. As I have always said, some the younger generation in Sweden and elsewhere in the Nordic countries often speak -- and write -- English better than most Yankees or Britons.


----------



## Archibald (Aug 25, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Having visited your blog, and reading your very good 3 steps to building a wardrobe series, I find a basic disconnect between the man who wrote and illustrated that excellent series, and the man in the picture. You are correct it is not representative of the blog in general. Most experiments fail. It took Edison thousands of failed tries before he got the light bulb. As for your cargo pants experiment, I acknowledge you for trying.





hockeyinsider said:


> Welcome my dear sir. Your English was a pleasure to read. As I have always said, some the younger generation in Sweden and elsewhere in the Nordic countries often speak -- and write -- English better than most Yankees or Britons.


Thank you, it's a pleasure being here. Our blog "_The Drones Club"_ actually consists of a few more members. The last two years, I've been the most active editor though. Until next time gents, take care.


----------



## Archibald (Aug 25, 2011)

*Some further, more recent thoughts* on how to interpret a grey herringbone tweed jacket.

Welcome to join our debate on more or less important style matters. I wish you all a good day.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Matt S said:


> +1
> No to navy trousers and yes to light grey.





Matt S said:


> Black and white herringbone tweed jacket with charcoal trousers...As long as there is enough contrast it works very well.


The last quoted sentence applies also to light grey trousers.
I have a black and white herringbone Harris tweed jacket which I wear with charcoal grey trousers and light-brown suede desert boots. 


tocqueville said:


> The English country thing is not something I strive for.


 With these colours you needn't worry; that look is based on earth-tones, not greys.


----------



## Archibald (Aug 25, 2011)

williamson said:


> The last quoted sentence applies also to light grey trousers.
> I have a black and white herringbone Harris tweed jacket which I wear with charcoal grey trousers and light-brown suede desert boots.
> With these colours you needn't worry; that look is based on earth-tones, not greys.


I wouldn't say one does not use tones of grey in english country clothing. Where did you get an idea like that?

Shure you see many beige, brown and green tweeds. But in my opinion, donegals and herringbones on a grey base are just as common.


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Archibald said:


> I wouldn't say one does not use tones of grey in english country clothing. Where did you get an idea like that? Shure you see many beige, brown and green tweeds. But in my opinion, donegals and herringbones on a grey base are just as common.


Nor did I say exactly that; I said that the look is not BASED on greys. And although there are grey-based donegals and herringbones (though most donegals I have seen are more brown than grey) they are certainly not "just as common" as earthtones. I find it odd that you can pronounce on this with such dogmatic confidence when you're such a long way away; I have lived in the countryside since 1966 and am by no means unobservant of what goes on around me. Med vänligaste hälsningar.


----------



## dr.turducken (Nov 6, 2012)

Oldsarge said:


> Agreed. A grey herringbone tweed is about the most useful sport coat ( and I mean that in the old sense of a coat to wear to sporting activities) there is. Dress it up, dress it down; it will still look good. Personally, I think it's even more useful than a Navy blue odd jacket.


I agree, though not everyone sees it that way. It was among the first items of my wardrobe to go after getting married -- and not my choice either.

Depending on the shade of gray, you could wear black wool pants, khakis, or cords in a shade of green.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

williamson said:


> Nor did I say exactly that; I said that the look is not BASED on greys. And although there are grey-based donegals and herringbones (though most donegals I have seen are more brown than grey) they are certainly not "just as common" as earthtones. I find it odd that you can pronounce on this with such dogmatic confidence when you're such a long way away; I have lived in the countryside since 1966 and am by no means unobservant of what goes on around me. Med vänligaste hälsningar.


Exactly my experience. It would be odd to wear predominantly grey in the countryside.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

dr.turducken said:


> I agree, though not everyone sees it that way. It was among the first items of my wardrobe to go after getting married -- and not my choice either.
> 
> Depending on the shade of gray, you could wear black wool pants, khakis, or cords in a shade of green.


Please no black trousers. Taupe, lovat green, sand, etc. Not black.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Frankly, when I get a grey herringbone tweed jacket I will occasionally wear this with it.


----------



## Archibald (Aug 25, 2011)

williamson said:


> Nor did I say exactly that; I said that the look is not BASED on greys. And although there are grey-based donegals and herringbones (though most donegals I have seen are more brown than grey) they are certainly not "just as common" as earthtones. I find it odd that you can pronounce on this with such dogmatic confidence when you're such a long way away; I have lived in the countryside since 1966 and am by no means unobservant of what goes on around me. Med vänligaste hälsningar.


My most sincere apologies for misinterpreting your comment, and for the rude tone used in my previous reply.

Cordially

/Archibald


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Archibald said:


> My most sincere apologies for misinterpreting your comment, and for the rude tone used in my previous reply.
> Cordially
> /Archibald


Thank you for this; no offence taken! I've "put my foot in it" on fora such as this one myself.


----------

